Ask HN: Why did you learn lisp and how did you go about learning it? - ajc-sorin
======
Davidbrcz
Emacs for scripting. It was fun as I was able to develop my own functions that
could operate within the editor.

It took me some time as it was my first encounter with functional programming.
The unusual syntax (coming from C++) didn't help at the beggining.

But it grew on me and today I think lisp is one the most beautiful thing ever
invented.

